# Client - Serversocket



## JavaAnfänger5123 (25. Aug 2015)

Guten Tag,

ich soll ein Client- Serversocket Programm programmieren. Leider habe ich in diesen Bereich nur wenig Ahnung und ich verstehe einigen Sachen noch nicht so ganz.

Ich soll ein Client und einen Server Programmieren die untereinander Kommunizieren können. Diese ist schon erledigt. 

Die Aufgabe, an der ich momentan verzweifel, ist eine Authentifizierung zwischen den zwei Komponenten. Hätte einer von euch eine Idee, wie man dies realisieren könnte? 

Der Hintergedanke des Projekts, bezieht sich auf das Kerberos Protokoll.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
JavaAnänger5123


----------



## eldrior (26. Aug 2015)

Naja, Public und Private Key jewils für den Server und den Client generieren, der Server kennt den public des Clients und der Client den Public Key des Servers. Dann verschlüssen beide Parteien mit ihrem Privatekey eine Nachricht (signieren die Nachricht) und wenn diese mit dem bekannten Publickey der jeweils anderen Parteil entschlüsselt werden kann, ist klar, wer die Nachricht geschrieben hat. 
Wikipedia


----------

